# Our 29 Gallon, low tech tank. Comments please :)



## loops (Apr 13, 2009)

This is our 29 Gallon tank, what do you think?


----------



## ESK07 (Mar 16, 2009)

I like it! that crypt looks a little out of place though


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

good looking tank! can you tell us more about your tank? such as substrate, light, plants, fauna...

Kevin


----------



## loops (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks,

Substrate - just plain sand, Vallis is always sending off runners. lol
Lights - Standard 2 x 20w T8's
Plants - Narrow leaf java fern, java fern, vallis, crypt, java moss and anubias nana.
Fish - Corydoras x 8, Oto's x 3, Ember tetra's x 20, cherry shrimp x 4, Amano shrimp x 4, nerite snail x 1 assasin snails x 2 lol


----------



## akamasha (Mar 25, 2008)

I think its very clean and beautiful  Thanks for sharing !


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice! I never liked java fern much but the narrow leaf looks good. Are you using only internal filters? What kind of filter is that in the left corner?


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

How do you keep the sand so bright and clean? I really like sand substrate, but it seems like after a few months to a year, it takes on a dingy, grayish color, despite weekly vacuumings and stirring.

Nice tank, though. I like it. Are there any fish in there?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I like how you have a big portion of sand in front, and then the rocks, driftwood and plants.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice! I really like the driftwood and moss.

I'd try moving that heater somewhere else though.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Tank looks very nice!


----------

